# Couple of pictures 2-06-07



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

These small 7 inch snows stink.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.....................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah only seven inches, almost not worth going out LOL !!! I think we have gotten about seven inches here , it's only taken about three weeks to get it !!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I got a couple for ya too


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I like that ballast in your truck!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

If I get stuck I always have a way home :waving:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Number two


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

[email protected];366375 said:


> If I get stuck I always have a way home :waving:


Thats how you git r done!!!!:salute:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I use to run around with mine in the truck until I got a trailer.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

How do you guys get the sled in and out of the bed of your truck? I have been towing my sled on my small trailer No tilt and no ramps and it still sucks to load. I can only amagine how you get it into the bed of the truck.
Evan


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

killed300ex;366425 said:


> How do you guys get the sled in and out of the bed of your truck? I have been towing my sled on my small trailer No tilt and no ramps and it still sucks to load. I can only amagine how you get it into the bed of the truck.
> Evan


Step 1: plow up a big snow pile
Step 2: back up to said snow pile
Step 3: drive sled into back of truck.
Step 4: drive truck away from said pile.
xysport


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

guess thats my problem I dont think we have enough snow to plow a pile big enough to load a sled into my truck.
Evan


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Couldn't have said it better myself, Trailers are a PITA when you only have one sled !
Look again in the first pic, thats were my trailer stays most of the winter.
When you have a trailer all your buds want you to take there sled too..



1lowGMC;366428 said:


> Step 1: plow up a big snow pile
> Step 2: back up to said snow pile
> Step 3: drive sled into back of truck.
> Step 4: drive truck away from said pile.
> xysport


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

This one is from Friday nights snow fall...


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

This is Satarday nights snow fall....


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

And a little bit of powder plowing... gotta love it!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like the snow stopped. Another 6 inches since 5:00pm hopefully will be done before the cars hit the road in the morning.:salute: :salute:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Bring back more pics grandview


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

[email protected];366494 said:


> This one is from Friday nights snow fall...
> View attachment 22092


Where in Ontario are you?

I hear Midland, Barrie, Orillia, Parry Sound and Owen Sound are just getting pounded.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I live near Lindsay, and yes we got it good, the snowmobileing pics are from the cottage in Baysville and we got hit good there too. Sunday night it took us 2 1/2 hours longer to get home then normal it was snowing and blowing so hard. I had to stop a few times and just crawl along watching the ditch to see where I was !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, 24 hrs later and anywhere from 6-18" on my lots.I'll put up some more pixs tonight time for some  :waving:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

grandview;366360 said:


> These small 7 inch snows stink.


You've got to be kidding me! I'd LOVE to have that much snow here payup , considering our season total is 2" :crying: :crying: !


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

[email protected];366494 said:


> This one is from Friday nights snow fall...
> View attachment 22092


Why do you leave your sled OUTSIDE UNCOVERED in a snowstorm? Doesn't it bother you? It drives me crazy when I have to leave my quad outside when I'm Upstate at our house, and it's under a tarp! I much prefer to have it sitting in my nice cozy barn!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

mkwl;366820 said:


> Why do you leave your sled OUTSIDE UNCOVERED in a snowstorm? Doesn't it bother you? It drives me crazy when I have to leave my quad outside when I'm Upstate at our house, and it's under a tarp! I much prefer to have it sitting in my nice cozy barn!


Dude ! its a SNOWmobile ! you brush it off, start it up and drive through the SNOW.
It gets covered in snow when you ride it, it does'nt hurt it. If I were leaving it out side for more than overnight it would be covered but covers are a PITA. Plus if you are constantly putting it in a heated garage and then taking it outside into sub zero temps thats when you get problems, throttle freezes, carbs freeze and you get condensation in the tank which can result in a blown motor. Well I could go one for a while but I think I made my point!!!


----------

